# Gebrauchter Rechner sinnvoll?

## musv

Hallo, 

mir hat jetzt jemand einen gebrauchten Rechner angeboten, der wegen Aufrüstung in einer Firma ausgesondert werden soll:

Graka: Nvidia Quadro FX 3800

CPU: Intel Xeon X5650

Die restlichen Daten (Motherboard, Netzteil, Gehäuse) weiß ich noch nicht. Kosten soll der ganze Rechner 330,- €. Hab mal etwas gesucht. Die CPU kostet neu noch ca. 880€. Ist halt ein Hexacore mit 12 mb Level-3-Cache. Das Teil ist natürlich nicht mehr taufrisch und wird von der Leistung vermutlich unter einem aktuellen Core i7 liegen. Trotzdem reizt mich das Teil schon. Gerade die 6 Cores (mit HT 12) sollte sich bei Gentoo positiv bemerkbar machen. Da ich noch einen HTPC und ein Notebook mit Gentoo betreibe, dürfte das Teil als Build-Computer gute Ergebnisse bringen. Sind die 330€ jetzt ein Schnäppchen, oder mach ich da 'n Fehler, wenn ich das Teil nehm?

----------

## franzf

Ich würde die 330€ lieber in eine aktuelle CPU inverstieren, ein gutes Board + Speicher kaufen. Weißt du was der XEON im idle verbraucht? Kommt er an die 25-30W (Gesamtsystem!) eines i7 2600K ran? Wenn man sieht die die SandyBridge seinen Vorgänger plattgemacht hat, denke ich dass eine einfache i5 2500K mit 4 Kernen ohne HT mindestens genauso schnell ist wie der XEON (kann das aber nicht sagen). Und wenns nicht reicht sind die "K"-Versionen sehr gut übertaktbar  :Very Happy: 

Mit der Grafikkarte wirst du wohl auch nicht glücklich, da ist ne integrierte intel HD3000 wahrscheinlich auch schneller und sparsamer. Die restlichen Komponenten wären natürlich auch interessant. Wenn es aber Server waren sind die HDs sicher laut und wenn sie so alt sind wie die Grafikkarte sicherlich auch nicht gerade schnell.

----------

## Beelzebub_

 *musv wrote:*   

> Hallo, 
> 
> mir hat jetzt jemand einen gebrauchten Rechner angeboten, der wegen Aufrüstung in einer Firma ausgesondert werden soll:
> 
> Graka: Nvidia Quadro FX 3800
> ...

 

Wenn man gut sucht findet man sie auch 90€ billiger, was jedoch immernoch sehr teuer ist.

Ich habe einen AMD Bulldozer FX6100 mit 3 Kernen bzw. 6 Modulen und ich kann schon sagen, wenn beim Kompilieren alle Kerne genutzt werden lohnt sich die CPU sicher. Aber einige viele Schritte beim Kompilieren nutzten die CPU nur wenig (nur 1 Kern).

----------

## musv

Hmm, meine Anfangseuphorie schwindet so langsam nach euren Meinungen.    :Embarassed: 

Gut, Xeon ist eine Server-CPU, die auch auf Stabilität (ecc) usw. ausgelegt ist. Aber lohnt sich das Teil im Vergleich zu einer normalen Consumer-CPU wirklich so wenig?

----------

## musv

Hab hier mal 'n Benchmark gefunden:

http://novabench.com/cpuchart.php?a=1

Demnach liegt der x5650 irgendwo zwischen den aktuellen i5 und i7. 

Die Quadro FX3800 hingegen hat nur einen GT200-Chip. Ist also schon ziemlich veraltet. Bin noch immer am Grübeln.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Mich wundert es ein wenig, das sie dir den Server-PC so "billig" verkaufen wollen. Wenn die CPU alleine noch ~700€ wert ist, könnte man den PC einkaufen und wieder teurer verkaufen^^

----------

## Jean-Paul

@musv,

ich würde da nicht lange überlegen - für nur 330 Steine würde ich da schwach werden.

Das ist eine Sockel-1366-CPU die auf Höhe einer i7-2600K liegt und das ist schon was. Das Mainboard hat 

bestimmt einen X58-Chipsatz, oder ähnliches, und verträgt DDR3-RAM. 

Das ist immernoch ein aktueller Rechner.

Von der Graka würde ich mich nicht blenden lassen. In Firmen ist es oft nur wichtig, dass Text auf dem Bildschirm erscheint,

da wird das billigste eingebaut was sie kriegen können.

Bau dir für 100€ eine halbwegs aktuelle Graka ein und du hast einen PC mit dem du noch lange Freude haben kannst.

Nicht verschweigen sollte man, dass Sockel-1366 ein Auslaufmodell ist. Also es sollte am Mainboard nicht viel

kaputt gehen, denn schon heute sind kaum noch Boards zu bekommen.

Also schau dir das Teil genau an, achte auf Board und RAM - und ganz wichtig, das Teil sollte laufen (also einschalten und booten)

Jean-Paul

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich kann mich dem Vorredner nur anschließen. Der Xeon X5650 ist bereits auf Core i Technologie (siehe: http://ark.intel.com/products/47922/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5650-12M-Cache-2_66-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI ) einzig und allein die Stromaufnahme würde mir hier sorgen machen, da die Sockel 1366 CPUs dafür bekannt sind ein wenig "Stromlastiger" zu sein als die etwas neueren.

Die Grafikkarte ist nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber zum spielen eher ungeeignet, da es eine Workstationkarte ist und eher für AutoCAD und ähnliches geeignet ist. Ansonsten würde ich das System auch bei mir unter den Schreibtisch stellen  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## slick

Die erste Frage sollte sein: Was willst denn damit machen? Nur um mal Gentoo auf 6 Core zu kompilieren wäre es IMHO schade ums Geld. Hast du einen halbwegs sinnvollen Einsatz dafür, und sei es auch nur ein wirklich unendlicher Spieltrieb, dann ist das wieder etwas anderes. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wenn man nicht gerade "Freak" ist, wofür braucht man aktuell schon 6 Cores zuhause?

----------

## musv

 *slick wrote:*   

> Die erste Frage sollte sein: Was willst denn damit machen? Nur um mal Gentoo auf 6 Core zu kompilieren wäre es IMHO schade ums Geld.

 

Mein derzeitiger Rechner ist ein Athlon X2 6000. Reicht ansich. Aber bissel in die Jahre gekommen ist das Teil schon.

Nachdem ich noch ein paar Angaben bekommen hab, hab ich mal etwas nach den Daten gesucht. Es scheint sich um eine Dell T5500 Workstation zu handeln. Dell ist im Desktopbereich nicht unbedingt gerade mein Favorit, da die immer so gern mit Spezifikationen rausrücken und mit Informationen gerade so um sich werfen. Das Motherboard ist ein: 0crh6c mit 5520-Chipsatz. Weiß noch nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Werd noch etwas recherchieren.

 *slick wrote:*   

> Hast du einen halbwegs sinnvollen Einsatz dafür

 

Nö.   :Razz: 

 *slick wrote:*   

> und sei es auch nur ein wirklich unendlicher Spieltrieb, dann ist das wieder etwas anderes. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wenn man nicht gerade "Freak" ist,

 

Dieses Image hatte ich eigentlich nie (schade). Zu meinen Uni-Zeiten - so vor 5 Jahren hätte ich fast mal einen veralteten Ultra-Sparc mit 2 CPUs bekommen. Hatte mich schon gereizt. Im Endeffekt hat mich bei der Aussonderung der Uni-Altlasten jemand überboten. Fand ich damals schade.

 *slick wrote:*   

> wofür braucht man aktuell schon 6 Cores zuhause?

 

Weil:

sowas nicht jeder hat.

ich das Teil für weniger als die Hälfte des Neupreises kriegen kann.

in ein paar Monaten noch ein Zyxel NSA325 angeschafft wird, auf dass ich auch ein Gentoo draufpressen will. (Wenn wieder Kohle im Haus ist nach Autokauf und Urlaub)

ich es irgendwie haben will.

----------

## slick

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *slick wrote:*   Hast du einen halbwegs sinnvollen Einsatz dafür 
> 
> Nö.   

 

Paßt!   :Laughing: 

 *musv wrote:*   

> ich es irgendwie haben will.

 

Dann hols dir und stell nicht so blöde Fragen.   :Wink: 

----------

## musv

Hab die Kiste am Samstag bekommen. Hat schon was Dekadentes, wenn beim Compilieren 12 Cores (wegen Hyperthreading) angezeigt werden. Geniales Teil, gut verarbeitet. Nur mein SCSI-Controller passt nicht mehr rein. 

Falls jemand die Sachen will:

Adaptec 2940UW SCSI Controller

Plextor PX 40TSi CDRom

Plextor PlexWriter 12/10/32S (PX-W1210TS) (intern)

Mustek ScanMagic 9636S (kein Bild gefunden)

Funktioniert alles tadellos. Falls das Paket jemand will, Preisvorschlag an mich.

----------

## musv

So, wollte mal Rückmeldung geben: 

1. Ram

Die 4 GB mussten natürlich ersetzt werden. Also hab ich 16 GB reingebaut, mit denen sich dann der Rechner meldete und beschwerte, dass das non-ecc war und ich gefälligst teureren Ram kaufen sollte. Gut, hab den Ram dann zurückgeschickt und noch mal die Anleitung bei Dell gesucht. Jetzt ist das Ding kein Dual- sondern ein Triple-Channel. Also hab ich für wesentlich mehr Kohle 24 GB ecc-Ram (3x8) bestellt. 

2. Sonstiges

Die 250GB-Platte hab ich durch 750GB ersetzt und eine SSD als Systemlaufwerk hab ich ebenfalls reingehangen. 

3. Resultat

Emerge von Libreoffice dauert ca. 45 min. Mein Athlon X2 6000 brauchte vorher knapp 4 Stunden dafür. Avidemux-2.6 nutzt beim Umkodieren der Urlaub-Videos auch alle Cores. Beim Compilieren werden meist alle Cores benutzt. Sauerbraten läuft noch immer flüssig. Im Normalbetrieb idlet der Rechner aber ziemlich vor sich hin. 

4. Fazit

Insgesamt bin ich mit dem Teil mehr als zufrieden. Der Kauf war 'ne gute Entscheidung (geiles Spielzeug). Ist wohl auch der erste Rechner in meinem Leben, der nicht aus Billigkomponenten besteht. 

Btw. wenn man bedenkt, dass die Kiste vorher mit Win7 32bit und 4 GB Ram betrieben wurde, treibt einen das schon irgendwie die Tränen in die Augen.

----------

## Louisdor

 *musv wrote:*   

> So, wollte mal Rückmeldung geben: 

 Wie bist Du mit der FX3800 zufrieden?

Hab auch grad so ein ähnliches Angebot. 350,-€

Xeon X3470 4x 2,93 GHz + 4x 2,93 GHz LGA1156

nVidia Quadro FX3800 1GB

12GB DDR3

250GB HDD

Board mit Intel 3450 Chipsatz

Bin auch schwer am überlegen ...

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## musv

Hab mal versucht, die CPU irgendwie einzuordnen. Lynnfield war wohl die erste CPU-Generation der Nehalem-Architektur. Die CPU wird sicher auch nach heutigen Maßstäben noch brauchbar sein. 

Die Quadro FX3800:

Ich zock keine High-End-Games. Eigentlich spiel ich nur Sauerbraten. Da hab ich alle Effekte bis auf Antialiasing aktiviert und spiel in den höchsten Einstellungen bei 1920x1200. Die Grafikkarte ist damit ziemlich unterfordert. Hardwarebeschleunigung bei Videos funktioniert ebenfalls problemlos. Ich kann damit sehr gut leben. 

Wie's jetzt aber mit richtig grafiklastigen Anwendungen aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Hab mit ein bisschen Googlen mal gefunden, dass die Quadro 3800 FX wohl in der Grafikleistung irgendwo zwischen einer GTX 260 und einer GTX460 liegen soll. Ist also schon etwas älter. Sollte Steam mal die Toptitel auf Linux umsetzen, wird's wohl böse werden damit. 

Generell zum Rechner sag ich mal: 

Viele werden Dir aufgrund des Alters der Kiste abraten. Aber wenn du mal die aktuellen Preise für Deine Hardwarekomponenten suchst, wirst du feststellen, dass die 350€ ziemlich günstig sind. Die Graka kostet aktuell noch 90 € bei Ebay, die CPU 400€.

Natürlich musst du 'ne SSD einbauen. Mit etwas Glück hat der Rechner SATA-II, wenn du Pech hast, nur SATA-I. 

Ich würde zugreifen. So eine Kiste macht schon richtig Spaß mit Gentoo. Ach ja, von welcher Marke ist der Rechner? Wenn's auch 'ne Dell-Workstation ist, dann wäre das noch ein Pro-Argument. Die Kiste sind qualitativ richtig gut gebaut - vernünftige Komponenten, hochwertiges Gehäuse. Hardwareunterstützung ist ebenfalls kein Problem. Und Dell liefert auch noch immer BIOS-Updates aus - sogar als Linux-Version.

----------

## Louisdor

Danke für Deine Antwort.

Naja, Spiele mache ich damit auch nichts besonderes.

Eher mal n Urlaubsvideo oder Foto-CDs erstellen.

Da wird die FX3800 wohl reichen. ...

Zur Zeit habe ich einen AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ mit 2,6MHz und ne nVidia Geforce 8600GTS mit 512MB Ram und 4GB Ram.

CPU Benchmark sieht der Xeon X3470 gar nicht so schlecht aus.

Naja, ich werde den wohl nehmen und mir eine 250GB SSD dazu nehmen und mich dann freuen, dass er schneller rennt, als der alte.  :Wink: 

Er hat SATA II auf dem Board als Anschluss für SSDs  HDDs. Und 4 x DIMM (DDR3) ECC/non-ECC.

Ach so, es ist ein Fujitsu Celsius W480 und ein Win7 ist auch noch dabei.

Wobei ich da wirklich schon sehr auf die Gentoo Installationszeit gespannt bin.  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

